# Christmas trees to goats



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We have a few friends who have real trees this year. I'm guessing the got them from Walmart/Home Depot/lowes etc. Is it safe for my goats? Or should I avoid them?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My personal opinion is not to give it to them. You don't know if the trees were sprayed with any chemicals.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I wouldn't give them trees from those sources.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 30, 2013)

I feed my goats our fir tree every year, but they arent sprayed. I would assume that a store tree would be treated though, its better to be on the safe side...you could probably just ask the storeowners if you really want them to eat it. I feed my goats firs all winter because i heard they are rich in vitamin c, a, and d.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I know for a fact that the trees from Lowes are sprayed. :veryangry:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I would only feed Christmas trees that I'd gone into the woods for, and cut for myself.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

What do they spray them with? My father sold Christmas trees one year, we picked them up from the farm and set up a lot in town, we didn't spray anything on them, of course that was a long time ago....


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My feelings on this ... When in doubt. Don't do it! Better safe then sorry


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

lovinglife said:


> What do they spray them with? My father sold Christmas trees one year, we picked them up from the farm and set up a lot in town, we didn't spray anything on them, of course that was a long time ago....


I was wondering the same thing.

We bought ours from Home Depot but there's nothing visibly on it...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't, we got into the Christmas tree business for a bit and learned the things are sprayed to DEATH.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Many are sprayed with a fire inhibitor, an anti-drying agent and some of the "blue" varieties are actually sprayed with blue dye as well. :sad:


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just got a whole lot of trees that didn't sell all firs, from Ace hardware in our town and They said there not sprayed with anything. Got some Free wreths that was just a bow and the stems of fir trees and there was nothing sprayed on them either from what Albertson told us (that's where we got those) Now there was some that was decortated with other stuff and you could see that they had been sprayed with stuff. But everything we got we checked to see if there was a color over spray or anthing on them, didn't find anything and most of the wreths had tags that said what was "on" or made of on it. The girls chowed them down bare with in a few hours... Hope I didn't give them something they shouldn't have had...ray::shrug::GAAH:


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I decided not too. I found out they looooove bananas though lol


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

wildegoats0426 said:


> I decided not too. I found out they looooove bananas though lol


The whole thing or just the inside??

Ours LOVES apples.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Everything


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My guys love cherry tomatoes and watermelon!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mine Loves cherry tomatoes, apples, bananas, orange's, and cucumbers!:-D There just a tad spoiled...lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine love cantaloupe. We take it to shows for my kids and the goats.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to try these!! Do they eat the good fruits? Like my goats like ripe squishy bananas more


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

My goats like to eat pine needles if I pull the branches down for them. Two of my goats eat the bark off of pine trees.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

My goats love pine trees!!! All the pine trees have no limbs left as far up as they can reach!!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

My goats also will eat the bark off of maple trees.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

dallaskdixie said:


> My goats also will eat the bark off of maple trees.


Same here!Does anyones goats eat carrots, mine love them!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

I've never tried carrots ill have to give that a shot


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

sassy said:


> My goats love pine trees!!! All the pine trees have no limbs left as far up as they can reach!!!!


Mine are definitely the same with pines. They love it! As far as others go, they also love to munch on black locust with saplings being stripped bare.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

kenzie said:


> Same here!Does anyones goats eat carrots, mine love them!


Ours dislike carrots! Weird lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lowes was selling Christmas trees for $.25. Wish they didn't spray them. I would have loaded up my truck.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine don't like carrots. But they love celery and lettuce. Oh and green beans fresh from the garden!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Could you give goats brocoly?


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry i misspelled that really bad!! broccoli


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes you can. They can even eat artichokes. The one thing I don't know is can they eat hemlock trees?


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

the only trees i dont think they can eat are black cherry and red maple trees


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh ok. I've always steered from the hemlock. But now I don't have to thanks. They do like white birch tree leaves.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

My goats LOVE watermelon! I have one DOE who's favorite veggie is Broccoli her favor fruit is oranges and apples and bananas . They all love carrots, kohlrabi, Fennel and go nuts for sugar snap peas!
:kidblack::angel2::laugh::doh:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Can they eat the peel of the banana? Feeding watermelon to my goats is hilarious. They get it all over there beards and are like kids at Christmas! They love it!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

I never thought to try watermelon with ours. But for sure going to have to now lol


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Watermelon is a great source of water to in the summer time. Keeps them well hydrated


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you give tomatoes to goats?


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes. They love cherry tomatoes the best. At least mine do after the summer is over. I open up the garden and they clear it out for me lol


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats adore sunflowers at the end of summer. It's hilarious watching them try to knock over 12foot high stalks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We get left over trees from mainly a rite aid but also when available a few temp tree places. As said, just ask if they are sprayed. If not, feed away. We feed them trees every year and use the left over skeletons from the previous year as fuel for a new years eve bon fire. Have been feeding them trees this year since Christmas eve and still have about 30 trees left


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> My goats adore sunflowers at the end of summer. It's hilarious watching them try to knock over 12foot high stalks!


I didn't know that they could eat them. That's good. Now I will plant them this summer!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

sassy said:


> Can they eat the peel of the banana? Feeding watermelon to my goats is hilarious. They get it all over there beards and are like kids at Christmas! They love it!


 Mine eat the peel and everything! They love it


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mine love horse treats and oranges. I have one who likes French fries!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

French fries?? That's really funny. I gotta try that.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's hilarious he's so goofy


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Every year we have a garden & made the mistake of tossing anything with a bug bite to our girls! We had to raise fence & add electric to keep them out!
They love everything we grow!! Tomatoes & cucumbers are their fave! Carrots, corn, green beans, pumpkin, cantaloupe, water melon!
When winter hits we open the garden up & let them clean up for us!
Baby carrots are perfect pocket treats my girls will follow me anywhere!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

That's what my goats did . We built it with two by fours for posts. Then two by sixes on top in the middle and on the bottom. Nailed fencing in the inside and that keeps them out! All they can do is rub the sides lol. And boy does that make them mad lol.


----------

